
Unenlightened thinking: Steven Pinker’s embarrassing new book is a feeble sermon - MrBuddyCasino
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2018/02/unenlightened-thinking-steven-pinker-s-embarrassing-new-book-feeble-sermon
======
chippy
"The purpose of Pinker’s laborious work is to reassure liberals that they are
on “the right side of history”."

